# How many game would this team win?



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

PG Toney Douglas
SG Wilson Chandler
SF Danilo Gallinari
PF Amare Stoudemire
C Anthony Randolph


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: How many game would this team win*

randolph plays center now?? for the sake of the better, i hope this team goes 0-10 in the first ten games so that d'antoni gets fired.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: How many game would this team win*

He did in GS for some games. I doubt D'Antoni would do it. Better off putting Amare there if anything. 

I forgot about Turiaf. He's better off starting there than AR.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: How many game would this team win*

What does Randolph playing center have to do with dantoni lol.

Thats not a bad lineup, but not a title contender thats for sure.

40 wins maybe?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: How many game would this team win*



Gotham2krazy said:


> randolph plays center now?? for the sake of the better, i hope this team goes 0-10 in the first ten games so that d'antoni gets fired.


I don't think you can ditch him just yet with Carmelo Anthony and Chris Paul seeing what just happened. They realize their situation and the virtues of combining forces in New York with Amar'e. Both guys played for D'Antoni on the Olympic team, which could be a major selling point especially for offensively gifted players.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: How many game would this team win*



Truknicksfan said:


> What does Randolph playing center have to do with dantoni lol.
> 
> Thats not a bad lineup, but not a title contender thats for sure.
> 
> 40 wins maybe?


35, IMO but we do have some cap space left to spend in preparation for next year.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Update

PG Ramon Felton
SG Wilson Chandler
SF Danilo Gallinari
PF Anthony Randolph
C Amare Stoudemire


----------

